

Steve Wozniak: How I Invented the Personal Computer (Video) - ctingom
http://fora.tv/2006/09/26/Steve_Wozniak#Steve_Wozniak_Remembers_Building_the_First_Apple

======
akamaka
If you have enough time, you might want to read Steve Wozniak's interview from
Founders At Work. It's very long and detailed!

<http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html>

~~~
sdave
even if you dont have enough time, his book 'Iwoz' is a _must_ read ! :-)

~~~
pistoriusp
I didn't enjoy his book. Woz is someone who did something great, made a lot of
money, and then stopped.

To each his own I suppose, it's just really disappointed to read about someone
who was, in all regards, brilliant and probably a genius. And then... For him
to simply stop after a few years. Very sad.

One thing that particularly bothered me was why he went back to try and make a
calculator after the personal computer?

~~~
rbanffy
"why he went back to try and make a calculator after the personal computer?"

Maybe his goal is not to create an industry, but to have (and give people) a
lot of fun. Apparently, he has a different concept of success than most
people.

------
oomkiller
Nice video, the Founders at Work story goes into much more detail, IMO, it's
one of the best "chapters" in that book!

------
rooshdi
The passion that flows through this man's veins every time he speaks is
amazing. Just listening to him makes me want to turn toothpicks into treasure.

------
gnosis
Anyone have a link to this video that doesn't require Flash to be installed to
download it?

------
amichail
It's hard to understand why the personal computer wasn't invented by a large
company.

~~~
ra
It's actually very unusual for a big company to do anything technically
innovative. Most innovation happens in startups; if we are successful big
companies may offer to buy us.

Apple and Google are the elephant-sized exceptions here (but still they make a
lot of acquisitions).

PS: Steve Wozniak was one of my favourite chapters in Founders at Work.

~~~
rbanffy
The late Apple is more about masterful execution than innovation proper. OSX
is Unix (and a rehash of NeXT's OS), the Macs are x86 PCs (and even run
Windows), neither iPods nor iPhones were the first in their categories. They
merely were the first to be done right.

IIRC, the last time I saw Apple really breaking new ground was with the
Newton. Before that, with the Lisa. The Mac was merely a cheaper, less
functional, Lisa.

It was a Lisa, masterfully executed though...

